
China has better hackers than us - gerryg
http://www.newstatesman.com/blogs/economics-blog/2012/04/china-has-better-hackers-us
======
gaius
Good hackers have neither the time nor the inclination to jump through silly
hoops like this.

The only conclusion you can draw from this is that China has lots of bored
hackers with time on their hands...

~~~
migiale
Does the same apply to topcoder?
<http://community.topcoder.com/stat?c=country_avg_rating>

~~~
gaius
Not the same thing, Topcoder is actually crowdsourcing isn't it?

------
smcl
By the same token, you could take a look at the top users (or just number of
users in general) in project euler and note that China doesn't have a
particularly huge representation:

<http://projecteuler.net/eulerians>

<http://projecteuler.net/countries>

You can't draw the kind of conclusion the New Statesman has from just one
website.

